# Incubator for Green Tree Pythons



## greyfen1 (Nov 16, 2013)

My female GTP has ovulated, gone blue and I'm thinking now of incubation. Something off the shelf preferable. Any recommendations please? The Zoomed Reptibator looks like it *might* be up to the task. Advice welcome please.


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

Make your own with a poly box...I've hatched out dozens of chondros that way.


----------



## Lee Warren (Jul 28, 2010)

Out of all the branded incubators the zoomed would be the best choice. The rest are crap. Or like stuart said, poly box


----------

